# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Համատարած հոսանքազրկում հանրապետության գրեթե ողջ տարածքում

## Ձայնալար

Այսօր առավոտից հոզանքազրկված էր գրեթե ողջ Երևանը ու ասում են նաև մարզերը: Պատասխանատու մարմինները դեռ հոդաբաշխ բացատրություն չեն տալիս ԶԼՄ-ներին: 

Վթար գլխավոր ենթակայանում. ՀԷՑ-ը` զանգվածային հոսանքազրկման մասին




> Քիչ առաջ զանգվածային հասանքազրկում է եղել ամբողջ հանրապետությունում: «Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցեր» ՓԲԸ-ից Լուրեր.com-ը փորձեց ճշտել, թե որն է եղել անջատումների պատճառը:
> 
> ՀԷՑ-ից մեզ տեղեկացրին, որ գլխավոր ենթակայանում վթար է տեղի ունեցել:
> 
> «Գլխավոր ենթակայանում վթար է տեղի ունեցել: Հոսանքազրկվել է գրեթե ամբողջ Երևանը. նաև մարզերից ենք մենք զանգեր ստանում: Լաբորատորիայի աշխատողները դուրս են եկել ճշտելու, թե ինչում է խնդիրը: Քանի որ վթարը գլխավոր ենթակայանում է եղել, հոսանքազրկված ուղղություները բավականին շատ են:
> 
> Հարցին, թե կան մարզեր կամ համյանքներ, որտեղ էլեկտրաէներգիայի մատակարարումը վերականգնված է, ասացին. «Այս պահին մաս-մաս փորձում են վերականգնել, նախնական երկու ժամում կփորձեն խնդիրը լուծել»:


http://lurer.com/?p=120382&l=am

----------

Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## V!k

> *Հոսանքի անջատումների պատճառը Էներգետիկայի նախարարության կառույցի աշխատանքներ են*
> 
> 
> _«Հայաստանի էլեկտրաան ցանցեր» ՓԲԸ մամուլի քատուղար Նատալյա Սարջանյանը HayNews.am-ին հայտնեց, որ հոսանքազրկվել է ողջ կամ գրեթե ողջ հանրապետությունում:_
> Նրա տեղեկացմամբ` հոսանքազրկման պատճառը Էներգետիկյայի նախարարության «Էլեկտրաէներգետիկական համակարգի օպերատոր» ՓԲԸ-ում է, համակարգն անջատել է էներգամատակարարումը. «Այս պահին նոր բան չեմ կարող ասել։ Որոշ թաղամասերում լույսն արդեն միացվել է, աշխատանքները շարունակվում են»:
> 
> Նշենք, որ մենք զանգահարեցինք նաեւ Էներգետիկյայի նախարարություն, սակայն զանգերն անպատասխան մնացին` հավանաբար այն պատճառով, որ նախարարությունում այս օրը աշխատնաքային չէ։ 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Երեւանի մի շարք թաղամասերում այս պահին դեռ լույս չկա։
> ...


http://haynews.am/hy/1383378207

----------

Արէա (02.11.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Երևանում, Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում, Մեծամորում մասնակի հոսանքազրկումներ են*




> Մայրաքաղաքի և հանրապետության մի շարք խոշոր քաղաքներում՝ Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում, Մեծամորում որոշ թաղամասերում համատարած հոսանքազրկումներ են:
> 
> Երևանում չէր աշխատում նաև մետրոպոլիտենը: 
> 
> Նշենք, որ ո՛չ մետրոպոլիտենից, ոչ Հայաստանի բաշխիչ ցանցերից չեն պատասխանում հեռախոսազանգերին:
> 
> Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը հոսանքազրկան հետ կապված պարզաբանում է ներկայացրել, որում մասնավորապես ասվում է. «Նոյեմբերի 2-ին, ժամը 10.25-ին Երևան քաղաքում և Հայաստանի որոշ մարզերում դադարեցվել է էլեկտրամատակարարումը: Ըստ նախնական տվյալների տեղի է ունեցել համակարգի խափանում, այժմ տարվում են էլեկտրամատակարարումը վերականգնելու աշխատանքներ: Այս պահի դրությամբ Երևանի մի շարք համայնքներում և հանրապետության որոշ մարզերում վերականգնվել է էլեկտրամատակարարումը:
> 
> Տեղեկություն էր ստացվել նաև, որ մետրոպոլիտենի որոշ շարժակազմերի աշխատանքը խափանվել է. ժամը 11.17-ի դրությամբ քաղաքացիներն անվնաս դուրս են բերվել շարժակազմերից: 
> ...


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/11/02/electricity/

Նշեմ նաև, որ կաթվածահար են եղել մետրոպոլիտենը, քաղաքի լուսացույցները, բանկոմատները …

----------


## John

մեր մոտ (Էրեբունի համայնք) միացրեցին արդեն... լավ էր. հասցրեցի մի կես ժամ քնել  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս պահին արդեն մեր մոտ (Աջափնյակում) էլ կա

----------


## V!k

> Էս պահին արդեն մեր մոտ (Աջափնյակում) էլ կա


Շնեգավիթ համայնքի մեծ մասում, Կենտրոնում (Մաշտոցի պողոտա, շրջանային) մոտ 11:00-ից արդեն  վերականգնվել էր

----------


## Վահե-91

:Sad:  նեթիս ակումլյատորը հանեցի, միացրեցի բիլայնի մոդեմին, սպասեցի մինչև կապը կպնի, լան կաբելը տարա նոութբուկիս կպցնեմ, որ մի քիչ ինետ մտնեմ, էն էլ հոսանքը տվեցին  :Sad:

----------

keyboard (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Մեր մոտ մոտավորապես մի-երեք ժամ առաջ անջատեցին մի քսան րոպեով երևի :Xeloq:

----------


## V!k

*Հայաստանի էներգահամակարգը մեկուսացել էր Իրանի էներգահամակարգից*


> Ինչպես տեղեկացրել էինք, այսօր առավոտյան 10:24-ից Երևանում և որոշ մարզերում անջատվել է էլեկտրամատակարարումը: Այժմ վերականգնվել է հանրապետության էներգասպառողների 70 տոկոսի էներգամատակարարումը: Այս մասին «Առաջին լրատվական»-ին տեղեկացրին Էներգետիկայի նախարարությունից: 10:24-ին Հայաստանի էներգահամակարգը մեկուսացել էր Իրանի Իսլամական Հանրապետության էներգահամակարգից, որի արդյունքում հոսանքազրկվել են հանրապետության բնակավայրերը: 
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի ատոմային էլեկտրակայանը սեպտեմբերի 22-ից դուրս էր բերվել էներգաարտադրության ցանցից՝ վերալիցքավորման, տարեկան և պլանային նորոգման ու անվտանգության միջոցառումների ներդրման համար: Այս աշխատանքները տևելու են 54 օր, այս օրերին Իրանից Հայաստան է ներկրվում 190 մեգավատտ էլեկտրաէներգիա: 
> 
> Հանրապետության էներգահամակարգի մեկուսացման արդյունքում համակարգի հաճախականությունը իջել է մինչև 45 հերց, որի պատճառով տեղի է ունեցել հոսանքազրկում:
> 
> Ժամը 10:26-ին վերականգնվել է Հայաստանի և Իրանի էներգահամակարգերի զուգահեռ աշխատանքը, իսկ ժամը 11:30-ին վերականգնվել է հանրապետության էներգասպառողների 70 տոկոսի էներգամատակարարումը: Միաժամանակ ընթանում է մասնագիտական քննություն՝ պարզելու ինչից է առաջացել մեկուսացումը՝ հետագայում նույնպիսի խնդիրը կանխելու համար:
> 
> Նախարարությունից մեզ տեղեկացրին, որ այս պահին տեխնիկական աշխատանքներ են ընթանում հանրապետության մյուս 30 տոկոսի էներգամատակարարումը վերականգնելու համար:


http://blognews.am/arm/news/100722/

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի ժամ ասում ես շաբաթ օրով քնեմ, հանգստանամ, երկիրը ձեռից գնում ա  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Մի երկու ժամով հոսանքը անջատել են, խառնվել ենք իրար: Հլը հիշեք հին ժամանակները, է՜խ )))

----------

Alphaone (02.11.2013), keyboard (02.11.2013), Skeptic (02.11.2013), Նարե91 (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի երկու ժամով հոսանքը անջատել են, խառնվել ենք իրար: Հլը հիշեք հին ժամանակները, է՜խ )))


Հիմա ավելի շատ ենք հոսանքից կախված, քան էն ժամանակ: Էլեմենտար բանկոմատը օրինակ, էսօր ընկերուհիս անփող ֆռֆռում էր... չնայած էն ժամանակ ու՞ր էր փող, որ մի հատ էլ բանկոմատի կարիք ունենայինք:

Ի դեպ, Դիլիջանում էլ լույս չկար, նոր տվեցին:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Մի երկու ժամով հոսանքը անջատել են, խառնվել ենք իրար: Հլը հիշեք հին ժամանակները, է՜խ )))


Էս տեմպերով որ գնա, չենք հիշի հին ժամանակները, կտեղափոխվենք էնտեղ:  :Smile: 

Վերջը պարվե՞ց պատճառը, թե դեռ նախարարությունում ճոռոմ տեքստ են գրում:

----------

Vardik! (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս տեմպերով որ գնա, չենք հիշի հին ժամանակները, կտեղափոխվենք էնտեղ:


90-ականներին փող չկար, լույս չկար, զատո մարդ կար...հիմա ով մնացել ա, բոլորը գնում են

----------

keyboard (02.11.2013), Vardik! (02.11.2013), Նարե91 (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Գեղարքունիքում էլ էր նույն վիճակը...

----------

Vardik! (02.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Հոսանքազրկման պատճառը Հայաստանի և Իրանի էներգահամակարգերի մեկուսացումն էր*




> Այսօր առավոտյան ժամը 10-ն անց 20-ի սահմաններում հոսանքազրկվել է մայրաքաղաք Երևանն ու մի շարք մարզեր։ Օրվա երկրորդ կեսին, ինչպես «Ազատության»-ը տեղեկացրեց Էներգետիկայի և բնակաան պաշարների նախարարի մամուլի քարտուղար Լուսինե Հարությունյանը, բոլոր խնդիրները լուծվել են ու ամբողջությամբ վերականգնվել է էլեկտրամատակարարումը: 
> 
> Հարությունյանը փոխանցեց, որ նախարարի հրամանով ստեղծվել է հատուկ հանձնաժողով` պարզելու տեղի ունեցածի պատճառները: 
> 
> Հոսանքազրկման պատճառը, ինչպես ավելի վաղ տարածած հաղորդագրությունում նշում է Հայաստանի էներգետիկայի և բնական պաշարների նախարարությունը, Հայաստանի և Իրանի էներգահամակարգերի մեկուսացումն է։
> 
> Լուսինե Հարությունյանն ավելի վաղ «Ազատության»-ը փոխանցել էր, որ ընթանում է մասնագիտական քննություն. - «Տեխնիկական խնդիր է առաջացել, մեր համակարգը ավտոմատ մեկուսացել է, անջատվել է Իրանի համակարգից»:
> 
> «Արդեն երկար ժամանակվա պատմություն ունի, դա նորություն չէ` էլեկտրաէներգիայի փոխանակումը. ամռանը տալիս ենք իրենց, ձմռանը հիմնականում վերցնում ենք իրենցից», - պարզաբանել էր խոսնակը:  
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/25155939.html

Էլեկտրական ցանցերից հասկացող մարդ կա՞: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում էներգահամակարգերի մեկուսացում: Կամ, հնարավոր չի՞ նենց անել, որ նման դեպքերում ստրատեգիկ նշանակության հոսանք սպառող օբյեկտները չանջատվեն:

----------


## Նիկեա

Իսկ ինձ թվում էր,թե էլի մեր էլեկտրիկն է որոշել էլեկտրալարերի հետ խաղալ:Առհասարակ էդ մարդուն մոտերքում տեսնելը վկայում է մենակ մի բանի մասին. ինքը տրամադրություն չունի ու կպած ուզում ա մերն էլ գցի:

----------

